# مذكره التنفيذ لالاستشارى حسن قنديل



## easy المحلاوى (2 يناير 2013)

الاخوه الاعضاء تحيه طيبه وبعد تم الحصول على مذكره كورس التنفيذ للمهندس الاستشارى حسن قنديل فحببت ان اهديها لهذا الملتقى المحترم لما له من فضل كبير على واليكم الرابط على المحبوب المديافير

http://www.mediafire.com/?i78b54464x3hltf

:12::15::2:............ تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## maged1910 (2 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه :2:


----------



## zine eddine (2 يناير 2013)

عيد سعيد
والامة الاسلامية بخير و صحية و عافية

تشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يناير 2013)

ملف ممتاز فعلا .... وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## osama adel dawoud (2 يناير 2013)

:7::7:


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (2 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود جعفرى (2 يناير 2013)

فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## haytham baraka (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (2 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## mysamsunggalaxys2 (2 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## genius2020 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 يناير 2013)

انا اتصلت بيه وطلبت منه اشترى المذكرة رد عليا بأسلوب مش مهذب خالص ربنا يسامحه 
بس اهه تلف الايام والمذكرة تجيلى البيت 
شكرا يابشمهندس 
ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## easy المحلاوى (3 يناير 2013)

ارجو الدعاء لصاحب العمل الاصلى وهو المهندس مهدى الذى قام بسحب مذكرته الخاصه سكانر .............. تقبلو تحياتى


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ونتمنى اضافات احدث


----------



## engkhaled20 (3 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## eng mohd khalifah (3 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (4 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالمقصود ابومحمد (4 يناير 2013)

جيد


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (5 يناير 2013)

اللة يباركلك


----------



## دى سبرادو (6 يناير 2013)

ياباشمهندس بعد إذنك كل مابجى احمل بيجيلى باسورد واسم دخول


----------



## easy المحلاوى (6 يناير 2013)

دى سبرادو قال:


> ياباشمهندس بعد إذنك كل مابجى احمل بيجيلى باسورد واسم دخول



انا جربت كذا مره ومش بيطلب باسورد ولا حاجه وده الرابط مره تانيه 
الكورس الكامل لحس قنديل.rar


----------



## mdmd (6 يناير 2013)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## El_Gabalawy (6 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atef awad (6 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## echo_days (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## easy المحلاوى (7 يناير 2013)

ارجوا الدعاء للمهندس مهدى صاحب المذكره الاصلى ......... تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## شادى اليمانى (7 يناير 2013)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> الاخوه الاعضاء تحيه طيبه وبعد تم الحصول على مذكره كورس التنفيذ للمهندس الاستشارى حسن قنديل فحببت ان اهديها لهذا الملتقى المحترم لما له من فضل كبير على واليكم الرابط على المحبوب المديافير
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?i78b54464x3hltf
> 
> :12::15::2:............ تقبلوا تحياتى




يا اخى اتقى الله لماذا تضيع مجهود ومصدر رزق لانسان كل ذنبه انه حاول يدينا خبرته العملية بدل ما نتزل لحد عشان يعلمنا وعموما المذكرة من غير الشرح بتاعه مش هتفهم 70% منها وهيبقى مجرد شوية شرح تنفيذ زى اى شرح قديم وربنا ان شاء الله هيضبع مجهودك برده كده زى ما عملت كما تدين تدان


----------



## midobeso88 (8 يناير 2013)

العيب مش عليك العيب عليه هو انه كان واثق ف الناس الى خدت عنده الدوره وعلى فكره هو كان عارف ان المذكره هتطلع بره وعادى يعنى مش خساره ليه يعنى ولا حاجه هو مكنش مضايق ولا فدماغه
بص ياصاحبى حوار المذكره ده عادى الى ضايقنى انك فرحان اوى انك طلعتها وحاسس انك عملت انجاز واذيته بقى وبتاع


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 يناير 2013)

midobeso88 قال:


> العيب مش عليك العيب عليه هو انه كان واثق ف الناس الى خدت عنده الدوره وعلى فكره هو كان عارف ان المذكره هتطلع بره وعادى يعنى مش خساره ليه يعنى ولا حاجه هو مكنش مضايق ولا فدماغه
> بص ياصاحبى حوار المذكره ده عادى الى ضايقنى انك فرحان اوى انك طلعتها وحاسس انك عملت انجاز واذيته بقى وبتاع





شادى اليمانى قال:


> يا اخى اتقى الله لماذا تضيع مجهود ومصدر رزق لانسان كل ذنبه انه حاول يدينا خبرته العملية بدل ما نتزل لحد عشان يعلمنا وعموما المذكرة من غير الشرح بتاعه مش هتفهم 70% منها وهيبقى مجرد شوية شرح تنفيذ زى اى شرح قديم وربنا ان شاء الله هيضبع مجهودك برده كده زى ما عملت كما تدين تدان



والله ياشباب انا حبيت اساعد الناس اللى محتاجه معلومات ومش قادره تدفع فلوس الدوره اللى وصلت الى 1800 جنيه والناس اللى حاولت تتصل بيه عشان يشتروا المذكره ومارضاش يديلهم المذكره فلقيت المذكره على النت على احد المواقع وقولت انشرها للثواب ........ تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (8 يناير 2013)

ممكن ترفع الرابط تانى لان ده مش شغال وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (8 يناير 2013)

When a file is set to private by its owner only the owner of the file can access it. If you are the owner of the file please log into your account to access this file.
Still have questions or do you think we've made an mistake? Check our knowledge base for more information or contact us about it.
ده اللى بيظهر على الميديا فاير


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 يناير 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (8 يناير 2013)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> والله ياشباب انا حبيت اساعد الناس اللى محتاجه معلومات ومش قادره تدفع فلوس الدوره اللى وصلت الى 1800 جنيه والناس اللى حاولت تتصل بيه عشان يشتروا المذكره ومارضاش يديلهم المذكره فلقيت المذكره على النت على احد المواقع وقولت انشرها للثواب ........ تقبلوا تحياتى



ياريته رفض يابشمهندس 
رد بأسلوب وحش خالص زى ما اكون بشحت منه


----------



## easy المحلاوى (9 يناير 2013)

شادى اليمانى قال:


> يا اخى اتقى الله لماذا تضيع مجهود ومصدر رزق لانسان كل ذنبه انه حاول يدينا خبرته العملية بدل ما نتزل لحد عشان يعلمنا وعموما المذكرة من غير الشرح بتاعه مش هتفهم 70% منها وهيبقى مجرد شوية شرح تنفيذ زى اى شرح قديم وربنا ان شاء الله هيضبع مجهودك برده كده زى ما عملت كما تدين تدان



معنى كلام حضرتك ان هذا لا ينقص من من يحتاج الكورس ان يذهبوا للاستشارى حسن قنديل ان يذهبوا الى الكورس لينتفعوا بشرحه اللمميز وكل ما فى الامر اننى وجدت هذه المذكره على النت فحببت ان ارفعها اليكم


----------



## elnino (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك والله الكورس ده دورت عليه كتير ...شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## m arfa (9 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه


----------



## ENG KISHO (9 يناير 2013)

اللينك مش شغال معايا ليه ؟


----------



## اقليدس العرب (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بيك اخي المحلاوي.........يجب ان لانحتكر العلم فالعلم تجاره مزجاه زكاتها نشرها والاستاذ المحلاوي حسن النيه ومتفضل فما مصلحته الا الافاده ان كنتم تؤمنون


----------



## midobeso88 (9 يناير 2013)

حصل خير يا هندسه على فكره انا اتصلت بيه كتير بردو قبل كده ومرضيش انه يديلى اى حاجه بفلوس بس هو مش معترض على طلوع المذكره وهو عارف انها هتطلع اكيد بس بصراحه هو ليه حق اولا الى معترض على الفلوس هما 1200 جنيه و 1500 بره اسكندريه من الاخر المعلومات دى والكورس ده يساوى اكتر من كده بكتير ويستاهل انك تسافرله وتدفعله فلوس انت مهندس يعنى لازم يكون عندك خبرة شغل وخبرة الشغل والمعلومه الى هتبقى هتموت عشان تاخد اى حاجه وحد يديك معلومه مش هتيجى من يوم وليله وهتتبهدل وهتتعب على ماتبقى خبره والراجل ده بيوفر عليك المجهود والفلوس واكتر من كده بيديك خبره مش هتلاقيها عند كل المهندسين الاخبره الى اكبر منك المهم من الاخر عادى انك تخدم زمايلك وانا استفدت من المذكره دى كمان بس نحفظ للمهندس الكبير ده حقه


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصياد القاضى (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## aelmostafa (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحصري (11 يناير 2013)

اسال المولي عز وجل ان يبارك فيك وان يزيدك علما وان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## المهندس الحصري (11 يناير 2013)

لو تكرمت يا باش مهندس ممكن ترفع الcd لو تكرمت وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## allyspy (11 يناير 2013)

ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه انا عارف انتا نيتك خير وربنا يجازيك كل خير والمهندس قنديل ده اساسا مغرور جدا من الناحيه الشخصيه وبيكلم حديث التخرج كانه جرثومه قدامه انما الناحيه العلميه والعمليه على راسى من فوق وده من واقع مجرد محادثه تليفونيه معاه .


----------



## محمد النواري (12 يناير 2013)

[FONT=Simplified Arabic, Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله[/FONT]​


----------



## easy المحلاوى (12 يناير 2013)

المهندس الحصري قال:


> لو تكرمت يا باش مهندس ممكن ترفع الcd لو تكرمت وربنا يبارك فيك



والله يابشمهندس لا امتلك هذا السى دى ............ تقبل تحياتى


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 يناير 2013)

عندى السى دى وهحاول اقسمه وأرفعه ان شاء الله


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 يناير 2013)

الملفات 14 قسم مضغوط كل جزء 100 ميجا 
ده الجزء الاول
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/3319757929/ملفات الدورة للنسخ.part01.rar


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 يناير 2013)

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/3536516735/ملفات الدورة للنسخ.part02.rar


----------



## heno9 (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## eng abduallah (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ... لاسف يابشمهندس الرابط بتاع الcd مش شغال اتمنى انك ترفعه تانى ....شكرا


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (22 يناير 2013)

نفع الله بكم وجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## easy المحلاوى (22 يناير 2013)

ممكن اعاده رفع السى دى مره اخرى الله يباركلك بس على موقع تانى لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 يناير 2013)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> ممكن اعاده رفع السى دى مره اخرى الله يباركلك بس على موقع تانى لان الرابط لا يعمل


الرابط يعمل ياهندسة انا لسه مجربه بس على مااعتقد لازم تسجل فى الموقع
لسه 12 جزء 
انا اخترت الرابيد شير لانه فى الرفع سريع وبيدعم الاستكمال حاليا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (22 يناير 2013)

والله حاولت كتيروعملت حساب ومش عاوز يطلعلى رابط برضه وبيدينى الصوره دى


----------



## نجانجا (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ولكن هل اخذت موافقة المهندس حسن فى نشر تللك المذكرة ؟


----------



## kotoz99 (22 يناير 2013)

ممكن اعاده رفع السى دى مره اخرى الله يباركلك بس على موقع تانى لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (22 يناير 2013)

نفس الكلام اللي في الصوره وجربت عند صديق ليا كمان 

وان شاء الله هننتظر لبكره لان في رساله بالنص بتقول انه في صيانه وهيشتغل التحميل من بكره الساعه 10 صباحا لعلا وعسي دا الخطا


----------



## the other (23 يناير 2013)

*الف مليون المليون شكر بجد جزالك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## ramy rashed (24 يناير 2013)

رائع جدا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (26 يناير 2013)

رابط ال cd لا يعمل ارجوا من من بحوزته الفيديوهات ان يمدنا بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 يناير 2013)

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.part01.rar


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد على هندسه (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (26 يناير 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.part01.rar



جزاك الله كل خير والبسك الله لباس العافيه والصحه اشكرك لحرصك على افادتنا ومساعدتنا تلبيه النداء بالرفع على الميديا فاير


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 يناير 2013)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير والبسك الله لباس العافيه والصحه اشكرك لحرصك على افادتنا ومساعدتنا تلبيه النداء بالرفع على الميديا فاير



العفو ياهندسة بحاول ارفع الباقيين بس النت مش مساعد خالص والميديا فاير الابلود بتاعه بطئ


----------



## رضا صبيح (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله لك


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (28 يناير 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> العفو ياهندسة بحاول ارفع الباقيين بس النت مش مساعد خالص والميديا فاير الابلود بتاعه بطئ



جرب الفور شيرد لينك الميديا فاير اتمسح


----------



## midoehab2006 (28 يناير 2013)

رجاءا حد ينزل ال cd لو سمحتم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسه
احب اضيف معلومه انى احترم المهندس حسن جدا ولكن كلمته اكتر من مرة انى اشترى الكتاب او المذكرة اوى اتلسى دى باى فلوس ومعرفتش اوصل معاه لحل
وعشان نكون منطقيين مش واقعى انى اكون من المنوفيه وشغال مثلا فى اكتوبر واسافر اسكندريه عشان اخد كورس
لو حابب يفيد الناس بجد يعمل الكتاب للبيع بالتمن اللى يريحه
واحب افكر الناس ان زكاة العلم تعليمه كله


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aliabdoulwahab (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## sajir (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## hanyaly82 (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## طارق الفقي (4 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ali 61ali (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng. marwan kamel (9 فبراير 2013)

شكراً جزيلا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sendbad2011 (12 فبراير 2013)

*اولا جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب..بس للاسف المذكره الان محجوبه على الميديافير...برجاء اعادة الرفع*


----------



## easy المحلاوى (12 فبراير 2013)

تم تفعيل الرابط


----------



## D r e a m (13 فبراير 2013)

الرابط مش شغال بيقول ان الملف برايفت والميديافاير اصلا فيه مشاكل اليومين دول ارجو اعاده رفع الملف علي موقع تاني زي الفورشيرد


----------



## Eng.Marshal (17 فبراير 2013)

يا ريت رابط جديد املف المذكره


----------



## محمود ابوالعنين (27 فبراير 2013)

الكورس الكامل لحس قنديل.rar


----------



## easy المحلاوى (29 مارس 2013)

محمود ابوالعنين قال:


> الكورس الكامل لحس قنديل.rar


مشكور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_ank2013 (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ميدو زيزو (24 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحت ممكن ترسلي مذكرة التنفيذ على الميل عشان الرابط اتحذف ([email protected]) وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم احمد على (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على مشاركتك الفعالة


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (25 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط شغال


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى حميده (26 أغسطس 2013)

thanx


----------



## omar iraqi (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس999999 (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا شكرا اااااا


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك لك


----------



## smart7 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (4 يوليو 2014)

شكـــــــــــــــرا


----------



## body55 (22 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكmmmmnnnnbbbbgggggggggggggggggg


----------



## تنوب قنوى (24 أبريل 2016)

شكرا لك


----------

